# Modifier 76 vs 59



## kelam (Jan 18, 2011)

When a patient has multiple IM injections during a visit, what is more appropriate modifier for the second 96372, 76 or 59?  Our classic case is a B12 inj and testosterone inj on the same day.  I was under the impression that a 76 was used, is this correct coding?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

Modifier 76 is for a repeat procedure or service by the same physician.  From what you describe here, you are giving two different injections (one B12 and one testosterone).  This is clearly not a repeat procedure here, so you would report modifier 59 on the second injection.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kelam (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------

